# Florida Frog meet?



## tarbo96

Anyone interested in another Florida Frog meet?


----------



## DendroKurt

I'm always for them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbo96

Seems only you


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale

I would be as well.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve

I would be down.


----------



## tarbo96

I started a thread on FB Florida Dendros. ..I'll host in sarasota if no one else wants to. So any of the following work? 2/21, 2/28, 3/14?

Bill


----------



## dam630

Hopefully in... 2/21 is good


----------



## DendroKurt

If we do 3/14 I may have some Robertus froglets available to bring with me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loui1203

DendroKurt said:


> If we do 3/14 I may have some Robertus froglets available to bring with me


In that case, my vote is for 3/14


----------



## tarbo96

3 for 3/14..who else?


----------



## spiralinglotus21

3/14 works for me


https://www.facebook.com/
groups/Floridadendros/


----------



## aspidites73

I'm good with any of the dates but would need to coordinate with someone going who wouldn't mind a navigator/DJ/just a passenger. I'll contribute to the expense of course. Really well if you take payment towards a purchase . I won't have much ready to go then. Maybe some White Banded fantastica to trade for unrelated bloodlines. A Punta Lauren pumilio or two to do the same with. They are 6-7 months oow now and starting to color up nicely. It looks likely 2 females but will keep an ear out for calling and an eye for aggression. I can do well started isopod cultures with several different isopods to offer. I'll start them immediately for anyone who pays up front. Not much else but a decent savings earmarked for the "right" frogs (read FR/F1 to FR or F1 to UE/other legal source) Uncommon obligates move to front of line.


----------



## tarbo96

Ok...lets say March 14th. I will supply hotdogs and hamburgers. Let's say around noon.

Who is in? What can you bring?

If Antone doesn't make it we can drop by Tropiflora or I can bring an assortment of plants whatever is easier.


----------



## aspidites73

I'm in. I have a wicked recipe for a buffalo chicken dip. Ill bring some nacho chips for it. I'll go for the warm side of mild to keep the temps in the largest preferred range and will have some of my insanity sauce for the more iron gutted amongst us. Goes good with some good old american lager! Shall I put the ingredients into that weeks shopping list, Bill?



tarbo96 said:


> Ok...lets say March 14th. I will supply hotdogs and hamburgers. Let's say around noon.
> 
> Who is in? What can you bring?
> 
> If Antone doesn't make it we can drop by Tropiflora or I can bring an assortment of plants whatever is easier.


----------



## timmygreener

I'll try to make it this time around. Anyone have any vanzos, southern varis, or Baja's?


----------



## tarbo96

I need bean beatles if anyone has them.

I have available:
0.0.4 super blue auratus *could sell their 18x18 exo
1.1 pumilio popa *10g vert possible 
0.0.2 Punta laurent 
0.0.2 org basti
0.0.2 El Dorado 
0.0.2 colon 
0.0.2 org galacts 
0.0.2 org terribilis


----------



## timmygreener

^ I'd be interested in those terribilis


----------



## tarbo96

Sweet. Now you have to come.lol


----------



## tarbo96

Also may be interested in trading for or possibly purchasing green trivattatus, highland tricolors, Ryan pumilio (maybe other pumilio), vanzos, non abieso Ameerga, and of course large obligates.


----------



## DendroKurt

Ill trade some benedictas for those white banded fantasticas, I may have 2-3 southern variabilis available, I may have some robertus, ill have tons of benedictas and patricias as well.


----------



## Loui1203

I'll probably have some northern variabilis froglets and maybe some plant cuttings to bring. 

I'll be looking to buy robertus froglets and mint terribilis. 

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Frogtofall

I have it on good authority that Antone will not be present.


----------



## Reef_Haven

Frogtofall said:


> I have it on good authority that Antone will not be present.










?


----------



## DendroKurt

Just a heads up, robertus are taking forever to get their butts out of water. If I do have any avaialble at the party there will only be two and only being a month old. Loui1203 pm me about the robertus, maybe we can arrange something. 
However I am still down for anytime we have the frog party. 
Frogs I'm looking for are: varadero, vanzolini, and pretty much any kind of fant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pankake232

Any frogger in the south east? Fort Lauderdale/Boca Raton area?


----------



## tarbo96

Pankake232 said:


> Any frogger in the south east? Fort Lauderdale/Boca Raton area?


Does this mean you will or will not attend this meet?


----------



## DendroKurt

Hey does anyone know if Kevin Flanders is coming? I need to get some feeders and some terrarium supplies possibly. Also does anyone know where I can get some cheap but good shelving?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbo96

I think he is coming.


----------



## Reef_Haven

DendroKurt said:


> Hey does anyone know if Kevin Flanders is coming? I need to get some feeders and some terrarium supplies possibly. Also does anyone know where I can get some cheap but good shelving?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure at this point. More likely if I can carpool down with someone. Tampa Repticon is the following weekend, so it also depends on work schedule and preparation for the show.


----------



## aspidites73

Sorry, Kurt. I missed this post. All I have are 2 holdback white bandeds that I'd like to keep and trade for more females. I'll have some stuff ready for early fall. I'd seriously consider hosting one of these in the fall and may even be back open to trades for Ranitomeya and Pumilio I don't have yet. Frogroom will definately be close to finishing touches by then, too!



DendroKurt said:


> Ill trade some benedictas for those white banded fantasticas, I may have 2-3 southern variabilis available, I may have some robertus, ill have tons of benedictas and patricias as well.


----------



## DendroKurt

No problem man, thanks anyways. The fall time would be great as I would have some southern Variabilis and Robertus available by then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

